# Experienced Doe - First Time w/next box.  Worries?



## brentr (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a doe due to kindle on Sept. 16.  She has had 4 previous litters and has proven a great mother.  The difference is her cage.  All her previous litters were in an attached nest box to her cage.  I've changed my setup, and now use nest boxes I put in the cage.  She's never used one of these before.

Am I worrying over nothing, or is there cause for concern regarding how she'll respond to it?  IF there is concern, what remedies would you suggest?  Attaching a nest box to her cage or relocating her is not an option for me.

Thanks for advice.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Sep 10, 2012)

You can try covering the part of the cage the nest box is in with a blanket, burlap bag, ect. That seemed to calm a doe who was getting nervous & jumpy close to kindling time.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Sep 11, 2012)

if she has had 4 litters already i'd have trust in her she is a good mom and knows what to do. even if she has them outside the box she should still use a side of the box as a wall for the nest so should be close. just move the whole nest into the box after she has them and she'll get the idea and should be fine. if you move the nest before she has them and put it in the box she'll just keep moving the nest to were she wants over and over again usually. if she does that put the box in the corner she keeps putting it in and put the nest back in. i've put boxes in w does that have never used them and they used it just fine or i moved them in and never had a problem so an experienced mom should pick up quick what to do on her own with little to no help. have faith in your doe.


----------

